# Baby Brokens (for mousemad)



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

These are from my show broken trio. One BEW in the litter which I kept because the mums decided to remove the tail for some reason and I love to collect the freaky things that crop up in my mouse garage.


















Three Agouti Broken Does (keeping all as Im just starting out with brokens and need all the does I can get)









And the 4 Agouti Broken Bucks Ive chosen one which I think is the best one to keep but Id appreciate opinions form broken breeders (SarahC and Cait?)


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

The one with the face patch on both sides looks to be a good even, wonder if that tail spot is right above the tail - if it is its a cracker !


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not a broken breeder, but I thought the same thing! 

Did the amputee have any spots on its tail? The reason I ask is that I've been told before "you can't get a BEW with _just_ recessive white spotting," which of course isn't true so I'm glad you posted pictures of this one. It's not as common as BEW on a mouse with two forms of white spotting, but it does occur.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Ian. They are lovely. I am loving the little BEW. Such a shame they won't be ready for next Saturday


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack- Not sure if there was pigment on the tail, it was removed very early on before the markings had come in on the skin properly.

I guess the one with the butterfly could just about be an even, not too useful for me as I am going to brokens and cant spare the space to have seperate broken and even lines as much as I would love to.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

its a valuable mouse for breeding brokens too ! - its got a lovely clear rump area, which tends to clump in broken strains, its got two nose patches, ideal for balancing mice with clear heads, and genrally same size patches !!- its a very valuable stud member. Leave the spotting to chance, and select on all the things I have noted above. All of the multiple champion evens of the past have come from broken breeding, and vice versa.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

OK thats interesting to know. I'd decided the one in the first picture was usuless to me because of the butterfly nose.
I was planning on keeping two bucks from this litter just in case something goes wrong with my current stud buck. I had decided on the one in the second individual picture because he has a nose spot and spots from the top to the bottom of his body. I know there is some clumping but didnt think it was too bad. 
The thrid one wasnt too bad and was tinking he would be my back up keeper.
The the fourth one I decided against keeping because of the big block colour on the shoulder.

One of the does I am keeping doesnt have a nose spot, is it an idea to keep the buck with the double nose spot to match with her?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

yes it would be ideal, but only if a lot of your mice throw clear heads, an otherwise keepable broken but with a clear head fault can genrally be forgiven, but not if its always occuring, hence you would use two face. Remember that if you left brokens for a number of generations unselected they would very soon look not a million miles from dutch- All said and done its a lottery- I would have a strong drawing to put two face to clear head and see what happens - !!!!!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ill have to give it a go now then, One of my adult broken does (which neither the double face buck or clear head doe came from) also has a clear head so Ill be able to set up a nice trio and see if it sorts them out.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

assuming they are equal in size etc,I would keep the 3rd buck down and out the rest.I wouldn't keep the double nosed individual.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!
I love brokens!
I would keep the 3rd or 4th one buck wise


----------

